# Can you give me some advice?



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

So I picked up a set of hand carving tools.. I may just end up keeping them.

Tried my hand at the to get used to them and see how they work, so I created this..

Do you think this would make a unique and good design on a table top? Just want your opinions.. Thanks


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

It would definitely be unique but I'd have a few concerns. First would be cleaning. How do you get food and grime out from all of the grooves? My second concern would be making sure the top is completely level so objects sitting on top of the table don't get caught as they are moved. I can see a wine glass bottom getting caught on a lip and spilling wine all over the table (leading us back to my first concern). It does look pretty cool though.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

I you put a self-leveling epoxy coat on top you would be set.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Definitely not the whole top. Maybe a 3" border around the table 
or on the face of the skirt, depending what your building.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Fancy Shoes

Do what ever you want to the table top, I think you have a nice set of chisels, I like palm chisels to carve, hope to see some of your carvings posted here soon
Bruce


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I think i was asking if it actually looked decent.. Its not reallly anything particular, just trying to grasp the techniques of carving..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

When you are doing something creative, you are going to have to rely on your own mind's eye for how a project looks. When I make stuff, I can see flaws everywhere, right down to the foot that a fly left in the finish before it dried and I flicked it off. Pick up a book or two from the local Woodcraft or Rockler and try the tutorials. What you have there could be used for hair on an animal that you carved.


----------



## Skunkwoodz (Dec 8, 2016)

I like it! I love different textures!


----------

